# hey meigs



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

hows it going down there? im headed that way tomorrow,are you still pickin them?


----------



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

I have shade river forest and forked run lake in my area, ive went out several times this year on the 5th and 6th I was out for about 12 hrs and found 0 just some driads, none of my spots produced this year, and have beer searching for new ones this year orround easter it rained for a few days , then we had a killing frost, then no rain for about a week And the 24th through the 30th is the average peak for me but I think whatever was trying to grow got frozen ,, there may be pockets but damn if I could find any.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

man,what a bummer....i hate to hear that ,ill go look while im there ,ive never hunted this place ill do my best to prove your wrong but your probably right..ill let you know what happens.....thanks for the info


----------



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

Yeah, like I said, there are pockets out there , have some friends neas the athens co line that found a few pounds but the vast majority didnt pop this year for me, now dont get me wrong, I dont travel to hunt, I only hunt in about a 10 mile radius oh well patiently waiting for chants, found an awesome honeyhole last year probably found 50lb or more, will be checking arround july 1st , if you hit the motherload drop me off some, and ill return the favor I july ,,ha,!!! No seriously good luck hope you find em all!


----------

